# adding t5's to my current 3x3 tent grow



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 25, 2011)

so im puttin in more lights and i was just at my local nursery garden shop and they got t5's. i grabed a 4 footer that puts out 5022 lumens and is full specturm but the only way i can use the 4 footers is have the at an angle oe put them in the corner standing straight up. should i just get the 3 footers and get 4 of em? and have them right over top of the plants closer to em. the 3 footers are 39 watt 3627 lumens 36$ each and the 4footers are 5022 45$. im thinking about taken back the 4 footer and get 3 or 4 3footers wut do ya guys think?


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 25, 2011)

Is this going to be supplimental light or you main lights>?


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 25, 2011)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Is this going to be supplimental light or you main lights>?


suppliment cuz i got my 400w hps goin


----------



## budculese (Jan 25, 2011)

my 4 tube , 2' long T5 puts out 8,000 lumes , you might look into 1 of those , cost me $124.00 , uses 95w


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 25, 2011)

budculese said:
			
		

> my 4 tube , 2' long T5 puts out 8,000 lumes , you might look into 1 of those , cost me $124.00 , uses 95w


 
I agree... go check out the HO T5s at htg supply. They've got one for $69 - 8K lumens. Great customer service.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 25, 2011)

Since you are running a HPS you will have to put them(T5) on the side of your tent or they will block the light from the HPS. The T5 have to be 2 or 3 inches for the plant to get the best light for the plant from them and the HPS has to be 8+inches away on the count of heat given off by the bulb.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 26, 2011)

ya im think 2 or 3 2foot t5s should do it for now


----------



## sawhse (Jan 26, 2011)

hey blunt man, i just got the 6 bulb 2' t5 from htg and it works great i paid 149. my tent is 3x2x5.3  

View attachment Picture 168.jpg


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 26, 2011)

htg dont ship to canada


----------



## hydrotoker (Jan 26, 2011)

Really hard to see your plants but I might drop the light closer. Its looks a good foot and a half away if not more.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2011)

blunt man said:
			
		

> so im puttin in more lights and i was just at my local nursery garden shop and they got t5's. i grabed a 4 footer that puts out 5022 lumens and is full specturm but the only way i can use the 4 footers is have the at an angle oe put them in the corner standing straight up. should i just get the 3 footers and get 4 of em? and have them right over top of the plants closer to em. the 3 footers are 39 watt 3627 lumens 36$ each and the 4footers are 5022 45$. im thinking about taken back the 4 footer and get 3 or 4 3footers wut do ya guys think?



Are these high output tubes?  To be adequately lit with the 3' T5s, you would need 5-1/2 of them, so let's say 6 of them.  Six times $36 is over $200.  You can  get a 400W HPS for about 1/2 that.  You will reap far more bud with the HPS rather than the T5s.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2011)

I read he is supplementing his 400w HPS


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 26, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Are these high output tubes?  To be adequately lit with the 3' T5s, you would need 5-1/2 of them, so let's say 6 of them.  Six times $36 is over $200.  You can  get a 400W HPS for about 1/2 that.  You will reap far more bud with the HPS rather than the T5s.


i already have a 400w hps goin this is just extra light


----------



## warfish (Jan 26, 2011)

I guess my question would be why not just add another 400w HPS lamp?  I love my T5's for vegging but as said above you really need to have them a couple inches from the plants for them to be effective and this could be difficult to achieve during bloom with balancing the HPS lamp as well.  I would bet you can get hooked up with a 400 hps for about the same as 3-4 of those 2' T5's that your contemplating.  I just don't think you can beat the HPS for there power to push the light deep into the plant.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm guessing due to size of grow room and heat...but this is merely a guess. 

I am taking it you're looking for "body lighting" for your babes? Some light to get those lower branch buds big and plump like the higher ones in the full light? If this is the case, you can get some T5's with the proper bulbs for either vegging or budding, stand them along the sides.

I could be way off here...this is what I am doing though as well...


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 26, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm guessing due to size of grow room and heat...but this is merely a guess.
> 
> I am taking it you're looking for "body lighting" for your babes? Some light to get those lower branch buds big and plump like the higher ones in the full light? If this is the case, you can get some T5's with the proper bulbs for either vegging or budding, stand them along the sides.
> 
> I could be way off here...this is what I am doing though as well...


ya heats a problem and space so this too is raising the heat a few degress with 2 of these t5s in there.im gonna put in the other when my light comes one.the 6400k full spectrum should be nice for the veging plants in there


----------



## budculese (Jan 27, 2011)

my T5 (2' , 4 tube 6500 k's )keeps my 24w" x 27L" x 48h" 78 deg with only passive venting if that helps .


----------



## budculese (Jan 27, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I agree... go check out the HO T5s at htg supply. They've got one for $69 - 8K lumens. Great customer service.


 :holysheep: I WAS ROBBED !( i paid $124)


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 27, 2011)

the 3 r in and lookin mighty sexy i love that each fixture ways like a pound. 

View attachment day 38 034.JPG


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 27, 2011)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> Really hard to see your plants but I might drop the light closer. Its looks a good foot and a half away if not more.


its a foot away from the canopy at all times mang


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 30, 2011)

the veg plants r loving the extra light


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2011)

Unless you can get your plants within a few inches of the T5, you are going to see very little benefit from the added T5s.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2011)

blunt man said:
			
		

> its a foot away from the canopy at all times mang


 
Inch bro. I keep a 1k closer than 12".... Your lumen loss at 12" is huge with T5's. Even with HO. Get them closer.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 31, 2011)

oh i thought u ment my hps 400,ya mang i got those t5 like a inch mabey inch and a half away, the younger ladys r loving it:lama:ive learnt more stuff galloping this lama on this site then i did on the regular lamas at school totally


----------

